# Control panel faulty on 2007 Bessacarr E560



## rrusty

We set off at 1pm today for the weekend at CC site at Berwick unfortunately back home at 8pm.
We could not get 12v on either EHU or battery that meant that we had no lights,water pump, TV, toilet fush or electronic ignition for the cooker the last two items were not that important.
We were fortunate that we phoned our dealer Knowepark of Livingston and a very helpful person who talked me through every single thing he could think of to rectify the problem from disconnecting the leisure battery, the main battery (complicated to get to) control panel and the fuse board.
He thought that if the control panel was isolated it may reset it self but it did not.
At the very end of almost 2 hours trying everything, he said that they had got a directive saying that there is some control panels out there that are defective.
So we are taking the MH back to Livingston tomorrow and hopefully they will replace the control panel.


----------



## 94055

What a bummer, we had the same thing happen on our maiden voyage :roll: 
Chin up, once sorted the enjoyment you have is...........The BEE'S KNEES :wink: 

Hope it all goes well.


Steve


----------



## hilldweller

Well, much better than phoning them from Morocco !!


----------



## rrusty

We got the control panel & the fuse box replaced on the Saturday, everything was working ok until the Sunday when the same problems started again.
So we took the MH back to the dealer on the Monday, I told them that I was a bit worried that the control panel was not replaced with a new one because when the engineer took the the old one off he took it away and came back with a new one, but it was a 2008 panel not a 2007 one,therefore all of the buttons did not match the controls, so he took that one off & returned with a supposedly new 2007 one. 
I never thought anymore about it until the problem happened again then I became suspicious
Anyhow it turns out he never had a replacement 2007 panel so just put the original back on.
So the MH was left at the dealers on Monday to await delivery of a new control panel also they are going to change the loom between the panel & fuse box.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Control panel*

Rusty we will contact your dealer to offer assistance

Regards
Kath


----------



## rrusty

Thanks Kath, 
I phoned the dealer today & they have got the panel but are still awaiting the loom it was seemingly posted yesterday but never arrived today.
I hope all can be sorted out tomorrow & I can collect it tomorrow as we are supposed to be going away in the MH on Sarurday.


----------



## rrusty

Well I got the MH on Friday the new control panel & loom were fitted everything was working, checked it again before setting off for overnight at camp site on Saturday still working.
When we arrived at the site the same problem had happened again.
When the control panel is working, if I press for example the pump it makes a beep noise and also I can here a click coming from the fuse box, but when it is not working I still get a beep but no light from the panel and no click from the fuse box.
After about 3 hours everything just started to work again. Also now that I am home again it has decided not to work again.
How can this be if the control panel, the loom and the fuse box have been replaced is there something else that operates all of this that is being overlooked ?

I must say that we are very disappointed now and are losing confidence with the MH, we have been lucky that we were not to far away from home when any of this has happened.

Please if Swift happen to read this can they help with a solution.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Control panel*

Rusty

I have seen your post.

Kath


----------



## stewartwebr

Rusty,

Sorry I can't offer any answers to your questions. However, in my last van, a Swift Sundance 630L we suffered from exactly the same problem. We only had the control panel replaced which did not resolve the issue. I had it in my mind that the fault appeared after driving in wet conditions...is this the same for you or perhaps it was just coincidence?

The van still had the same fault when we traded it in. (dealer was aware of issue)

One thing for sure, You will get great help and support from Kath and her team. They have been great to deal with when I had issues and cannot do enough to help resolve issues.

Stewart


----------



## rrusty

Hi Stewart,

It happens wet or dry, I think it has got something to do with the engine
when it is going.
When we got back yesterday it was not working but when the wife tried it this pm it worked. We had arranged to drop it off at the dealer and when we got there it did not work, also when the big fuse is removed from the leisure battery to the control panel it does not cut off the current.
Regarding Swift, yes they were on the ball they got someone from Italy to speak to the dealer and they are going to send over some spare parts to try.


----------



## stewartwebr

Rusty,

My new Swift Voyager has the 2008 control panel. It looks the same but has only half the functions of the Sundance. You no longer control the water or blow air heating from the panel. It is far more basic, which is a shame as I liked to be able to time the heating to come off and on. 

Not sure if the problems with the old panel was the key to it being changed. But so far we have had no problems with the latest one (Touching wood)

I hope you get it resolved soon. Keep us all up to date!

Stewart


----------



## rrusty

Stewart,

Can you say where you got your Sundance, PM if you like.

The dealer put a 2008 panel on originally but realised his mistake before he tried it, so put the 2007 back on , if it meant the heating did not work on a timer I would have lived with that.


----------



## rrusty

Swift,

Hi Kath, 
Could you please find out if my previous post would work with the 2008 panel.

Thanks rrusty


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Electrics*

Rusty

I have checked with our electrician. The 2008 control panel is not compatible with your vehicle.

The reason why we made changes to the control panel for this season was due to customer feedback, telling us they were too complicated to use.

Regards
Kath


----------



## rrusty

*Control Panel Working Again On Bessacar E560*

We got a new control panel (a mark 4 variant) fitted again, we were away all weekend and everything is working again.

Thanks to all who tried to help.


----------



## stewartwebr

rrusty,

Good to hear you got it all sorted out. Might see you on the M8 some time! You don't store your van at Tranent do you?

I was at the storage today and they had the same model as yours with a Knowpark sticker on it

Stewart


----------



## rrusty

Stewart,

Thanks, No I dont store it there.


----------



## rrusty

Same problems have started again with the control panel.

As stewartwebr said in a previous post this could well be water related.

After we got the panel replaced the last time we went away for the weekend it was working ok, but when we were travelling it was dry.

This weekend we went to York it was raining on the way down, so when we got there and we turned on the control panel there was no 12 volts, so we left everything on and a couple of hours later everything was working again. So did it all dry out then somehow re-jig it self ?.

Anyway on the way back home on Monday it did not rain at all so when we got back home we tried it and it worked ok.

Has anyone else had this problem with the 12 volts not working & was it wet when they did not work.

We are getting so fed up with all of this.

rrusty


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Feedback*

rrusty

you must be fed up. I will raise this again internally and come back to you

Regards

Kath


----------



## Foxtrot

*control panel*

We had problems with a control panel on our 2007 AutoTrail Cheiftan, primarily the batteries kept discharging & the 12V didn't disconnect when the engine started.
We went through a whole raft of replacements, batteries, main control unit,etc before the control panel was exchanged, which sorted out the issue.
However, what I would really like to comment on is the proactive attitude of Swift, if only AutoTrail were not so autocratic!!!!


----------



## seamusog

Hello rrusty,we had similar problems with our panel,07 Auto-Trail,we were advised to remove the panel and disconnect the power from the rear of the panel and replace it after ten secs,that always worked although the fault kept returning.The panel was changed several times,we were told that there was a faulty batch (Sargent)The fault was still there when we changed our van,the new one is fine,so far.regards,seamus.


----------



## rrusty

Hi Seamus,
We tried all sorts of things like disconnecting the leisure battery, the wire on the control panel also the fuse box but we could not cut the power to the control panel.
The only way to cut the power was to disconnect the engine battery, thus resetting the panel, but we still would could not get 12 volts.
The control panel seems to need several hours to reset.


----------



## seamusog

I dont know what set up you have rrusty,as I said mine was "Sargent" make,I believe Sargent look in here now and again,they are very helpful,if you have the same set up I would contact them.Thats something you need to get sorted,best of luck with it anyway,seamus.


----------



## Sargent

Hi rrusty, if you would like to send me a PM or give us a call 01482 678981 during office hours i or one of our technical staff will discuss this matter with you to try to get to the bottom of this as i appreciate it must be very annoying to say the least.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## seamusog

There you go rrusty,speak of the devil(sorry Ian)Sargent is on the ball.


----------

